# How to store clay balls



## omfigueiredo (6 mo ago)

Hello everybody

Clay behaves differently according to temperature, humidity, etc.

Any tips and advice on how to store clay balls?

This is to maintain consistency, hardness and not gain moisture.

Thanks


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't had any issue so far with clay simply sitting in its box in the corner of the room. As long as it's not very humid where you store it, it should be ok. If you feel that it needs to breathe, you can transfer it in a container without a lid before you start using it. If it smells a bit moist you can leave it in the sun for a bit.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

yeah, clay is strong and karaolos is 100% right


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i live in an extremely humid climate _gulf coast texas- and i keep mine in plastic peanut butter jars with the lids just closed,not tightened down too tight,if they do smell or seem damp a couple hours in the sun and they good to go


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I live in a very dry climate and I usually find my clay balls are damp when they arrive in the box. I let them sit out and adjust to my humidity for a few days and then I seal them into plastic containers airtight. I also have the ones I'm using at the moment in my shooting pouch that stay in standard low humidity all the time without any issues.
Hope that helped. 

Cheers


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Super low humidity here and Saskatchewan so "damp balls" are not a problem.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

That should read "in Saskatchewan". Stupid computer!


----------

